
Ask HN: Insurance Company Recommendations? - rmets
We need business insurance in the U.S and the quotes we&#x27;ve got are really expensive, any recommendations? What is everyone paying annually?
======
gwintrob
Hi there, we're building the modern insurance brokerage at Newfront and
specialize in helping high-growth startups with business insurance.

Want to send us a note at success@newfrontinsurance.com? We'd be happy to take
a look at your quotes and see if we can provide some better options.

You can always kick off getting quotes with our online application:
[https://www.newfrontinsurance.com/quote](https://www.newfrontinsurance.com/quote)

